# TENNESSEE HILLBILLY GHOST song



## Jacksonville Haunter (Apr 21, 2011)

GEORGE MORGAN "TENNESSEE HILLBILLY GHOST" 78 RPM COLUMBIA 
:xbones:A Halloween song.:xbones:


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Cool! I've never heard that one before. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## craigfly06 (May 11, 2012)

Gotta love the scratching from the old record player!!!!


----------

